# java moss



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

can anyone please send me some java moss in the post, i cannot seem to get any anywhere in ireland, if someone can send me some i would be really grateful.

just send me a message and i will give you the address

hope someone can help me out here thks


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you have any HOB filters???


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

SeedlessOne said:


> Do you have any HOB filters???


i have two external filters 1000 gh each 3 powerheads 1000gh 400gh 400gh


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

jacks said:


> Do you have any HOB filters???


i have two external filters 1000 gh each 3 powerheads 1000gh 400gh 400gh
[/quote]
35 people so far have looked at this and nobody has java moss im shocked


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

jacks said:


> Do you have any HOB filters???


i have two external filters 1000 gh each 3 powerheads 1000gh 400gh 400gh
[/quote]
35 people so far have looked at this and nobody has java moss im shocked
[/quote]
i cant believe that nobody on this web site is able to send me some java moss or help me find some. i did state before that i cannot seem to find any anywhere in the R.o.IRELAND


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-bin/nsea...%2Fnsearch.html


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

No0dles said:


> http://search.store.yahoo.net/cgi-bin/nsea...%2Fnsearch.html


nice one thks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a ton that I need to get rid of....just not sure how much it would be to send it to Ireland. I doubt it would be worth the effort.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I have a ton that I need to get rid of....just not sure how much it would be to send it to Ireland. I doubt it would be worth the effort.


 That was my though too. I just threw out a good chunk as my tank has tons, but for a plant this common with a bit of searching im sure you could get a bunch locally for much cheaper.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I mailed him some the other day. We will see if it makes it. It was actually only like $2.85.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

hopefully ill get that moss next monday or so

thks again grosse your the man


----------

